# Java Applet Rechte zum Datei schreiben geben



## thomas.g (24. Mrz 2005)

Hi, ich weiß, dass es ähnliche Beiträge wie diesen schon öfter gegeben hat, ich werde aber einfach nicht schlau aus diesen Beiträgen!

Also frage ich euch, ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt (und evt. auch ein Beispiel dazu), wie man ein einfaches Applet die Rechte gibt, Dateien auf Festplatte zu schreiben und auf einen FTP zuzugreifen!, wobei das mit dem FTP eigentlich schon geht, da das Applet eh nur auf den Server wo es liegt zugreifen muss!

Wichtiger wäre, das Speichern und Uploaden von Dateien, da es ein Exchangeprogramm für die Homepage meiner Klasse ist!

Ich möchte kein Geld für Zertifikate ausgegeben, sondern nur wissen, wie man dass machen kann!

Ich wäre sehr glücklich darüber, wenn mein Problem endlich gelöst werden würde!


Danke, Thomas G


[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, ich weiß, dass es ähnliche Beiträge wie diesen schon öfter gegeben hat, ich werde aber einfach nicht schlau aus diesen Beiträgen!


Also ich hab selbst mal die Suche benutzt, und fand schon den 2.Treffer recht eindeutig!?  :? 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15387&highlight=signieren


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mrz 2005)

Geh mal in die JLiB und suche mal den Link zu Jarkive heraus.
Dieses Programm beherrscht neben der Erstellung von jar-Dateien auch deren Signierung.


----------



## thomas.g (24. Mrz 2005)

und noch ne frage:

Das Manifest;
Wie muss diese Datei aussehen?
Denn die Jar Datei läßt sich nicht öffnen!, dass mit dem "Failed to Load Manifest"

Und dass mit dem jarsigner erstellte Applet; das kann jetzt speichern oder? und funzt es auch, wenn man dieses Applet als .jar mit Dreamweaver in eine html Datei reinschreibt?

Danke, das wäre dann alles, und ich kann endlich weiter machen!


----------

